# easiest way to cut terra cotta



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

What is the easiest way to split a terra cotta pot in half for someone without a workshop... I want to buy the least expensive tool that will still work... (I also need to make the bottom hole bigger)


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I have found that if I soak it in water a couple days it is much easier to cut. I use a dremel to cut it.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Exactly as above. :thumb:


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

beachtan said:


> What is the easiest way to split a terra cotta pot in half for someone without a workshop...)


a Sledgehammer should do the trick! :lol:


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

I have cut quiet a few for myself & other people & just used a angle grinder


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

iwade4fish said:


> Exactly as above. :thumb:


Also, my glass-hole bit worked good, but that's a last resort, glass-cutting bits aren't growing on trees.
Scoring them KINDA works, sometimes, not really. :fish:


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

Agridion said:


> beachtan said:
> 
> 
> > What is the easiest way to split a terra cotta pot in half for someone without a workshop...)
> ...


No one likes my humor I guess.  So really how about renting a tile saw from Homedepot or Lowes. I know they rent them there and I'm sure you could get a pretty nice cut with those. Or use the same blade that they have for a circular saw...


----------



## hsd (Jul 26, 2010)

Soak it in water, and then I scored the line splitting it in half, after that I took a dremel to it. But you can just score it and chip away at it with a sharp edge.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

ok.... no workshop = no dremel or angle grinder.... cant afford $100+ tools!  
I have NO idea how to work a tile saw...

Isnt there some kind of CHEAP way to split them? I did buy a cheap saw that has this skinny blade that stretches across and bolts in place (dont know what to call it) but the teeth are huge - is there a certain type of replacement blade (I need a specific size number when i ask for it at the hardware store) that would work on this without tearing it up?


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I have never tried it but one of these might work if it got soft enough after soaking:
http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hardware ... ogId=10053


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

clgkag said:


> I have never tried it but one of these might work if it got soft enough after soaking:
> http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hardware ... ogId=10053


Thats the type of saw I have! I just dont know what kind of blade for terra cotta... I asked and nobody at the store was sure what would work... :-?

I wonder if anyone has tried this and gotten it to work with what kind of blade?


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

Use an ordinary hack saw blade for metal. costs about $1 You don't even need the saw, just the blade. Soak the pot in water for 24 hours and then cut it. It's not fast, but will work .

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R ... ogId=10053


----------



## Ckac13 (Feb 24, 2009)

Last resort... a series of small 1/8" holes drilled with a masonary bit. Itll take some time, and youll have to smooth the edge if its too rough, but it works. I did it years ago. Not the easiest, but without the stuff others mentioned. Its an idea


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

Just take it to home depot and ask them to cut them for you. It's that easy. They will cut them for free most of the time


----------

